# Webber or Miller?



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Lets say for some reason we had to drop one of the two players.... Webber or Miller... who would you drop? I would have to go with Miller.... Webber been with the Kings for so long... AND hes better... even though he gets injured alot :upset:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

HEDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO can you fix that typo in the poll for me? Thx


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Fixed.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

thanks


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Wow 2 would drop Webber =-( I think some people have forgotten what he has done for this team


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

22points 10 rebounds 5 assists... how can you pass that up? Even tho Miller is averaging the same thing just not points


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 22points 10 rebounds 5 assists... how can you pass that up? Even tho Miller is averaging the same thing just not points


Which is actually pretty sad for Webber, not taking any shots at him, but Miller takes only *10* shots per game and averages 15 points, Webber takes around *21* shots per game and averages 23 points.

If Miller took the same amount of shots as Webber, I'm thinking he would average the same amount of points if not around 25 or so.

In two games which he took 20 and 18 shots, Miller had 35 and 29 points respectively...he should be taking more shots.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Webber draws a double team = / and Webber doesnt get the wide open shots Miller does


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Webber draws a double team = / and Webber doesnt get the wide open shots Miller does


He still takes 11 more shots than Miller. That's saying something, I'm not trying to take anything away from Webber, I'm just saying if Miller got more shots, he would basically be like Chris Webber 2.0.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont think so... if Webber took the shots Miller took.... Miller has no low post moves.... but Miller is awesome.... im glad we dont have to let go of either =-)


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> I dont think so... if Webber took the shots Miller took.... Miller has no low post moves.... but Miller is awesome.... im glad we dont have to let go of either =-)


He has them, maybe not as good as Webber, but he can hit a jump shot just as well, if not better than Webber.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Is there any possibility to drop Divac instead of Miller? Divac is getting older and I think that would be best for Kings.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

No


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> Is there any possibility to drop Divac instead of Miller? Divac is getting older and I think that would be best for Kings.



That'd be the best option, instead of dropping either Webber or Miller.


----------



## Rudeezy (Dec 28, 2003)

I would drop Webber. It would be a tough decision but I would mainly do it because of his attitude, not to mention that he is injury prone.

Miller is on his way to the All-Star game this year while Webber has been hurt along with serving a suspension. Brad Miller is almost averaging a triple-double.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> I would drop Webber. It would be a tough decision but I would mainly do it because of his attitude, not to mention that he is injury prone


What attitude? Hes the heart of the Kings and hes liked by the team...


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

I would drop Miller...

Webber is much more talented offensively and his passing skills are also way better than Miller's...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Agreed


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chef</b>!
> I would drop Miller...
> 
> Webber is much more talented offensively and his passing skills are also way better than Miller's...


How are they way better? They are basically averaging the same amount of assists.


----------



## Rudeezy (Dec 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AL9045</b>!
> 
> 
> How are they way better? They are basically averaging the same amount of assists.


I agree, you guys are underestimating Miller's passing ability.

SacKing- I am referring to Webber's attitude. It is always changing. One minute he's happy, the next he wants out of town. He did it with the Warriors and he will do it again IMO.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> SacKing- I am referring to Webber's attitude. It is always changing. One minute he's happy, the next he wants out of town. He did it with the Warriors and he will do it again IMO.


He hasnt done it with the Kings yet.... and assists isnt everything... Webber draws a double team and he averages more points... you gotta give this to Webber... plus Webber is more mobile... thats whats killin us on D players like Pau and KG kill us cuz Miller and Vlade are too slow


----------



## Rudeezy (Dec 28, 2003)

Don't get me wrong, I think Webber is a great player, but I have a lot of respect for Miller and what he has done for this Kings team. He has been reliable, something Webber has not been.


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> He hasnt done it with the Kings yet.... and assists isnt everything... Webber draws a double team and he averages more points... you gotta give this to Webber... plus Webber is more mobile... thats whats killin us on D players like Pau and KG kill us cuz Miller and Vlade are too slow


I think you are forgetting, Webber takes about 10 more shots. If Miller took 10 more shots and got doubled, he would still probably get more points.

Miller usually hits 5-10 shots and gets a few free throws, which leads him to his 15 point average.

If he took the 20 Webber takes, I'm guessing he'd be around 9/10-20, which is like 18/20 points and plus some more free throws, he'd be a few points over Webber's average.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AL9045</b>!
> 
> 
> How are they way better? They are basically averaging the same amount of assists.


 Sabonis averaged only 2.1 assists per game and his considered the best passing big man of the history... Divac averaging only 3 asists per game during his career...

Miller hasn't the court vision Webber has.

Webber is way better...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Yes he is.... Miller isnt even being thought of being an MVP candidate this year... and Webber was...


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Yes he is.... Miller isnt even being thought of being an MVP candidate this year... and Webber was...


Maybe if he averaged 25 points, he would be. But he doesn't even take enough shots to get those points.


----------

